# box of blanks



## sptfr43 (Jun 21, 2006)

hey everyone, I have got a box of assorted blanks 90 in all that I don't plan to use. Instead of letting them sit in my shop I am offering them up here. I'm not sure of the best thing to do though. auction it off for site support or just sell it. any suggestions? Oh yeah, I don't know what they are[:I]here are some pics though.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jun 21, 2006)

Auction them for the site Jeff needs all the help he can get . I will start the bidding
when you list them up for auction on the right forum


----------



## sptfr43 (Jun 21, 2006)

ok, this being my first time, what is the right forum?


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jun 21, 2006)

List in the individual classifed , that's where we all look for whats for sale .  And welcome to the IAP glade to have you.. Roy


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jun 21, 2006)

Sorry I just saw you have been a member since jan. of last year. I' really tired and need to get some sleep got up at 3:30 . If you list tonight I will bid in the AM . Nite, Nite ...ZZZZZZZZZZZ


----------

